# Is it possible to migrate to canada with 14 years of education?



## eddypk (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello guys,

I have 2 yrs degree after high school (total 14 yrs of education) and WES ECA wil give me 19 points for this, right? 

So, can one migrate with 19 educational points to CANADA as FSW (Express Entry)? By taking max points in age, experience and language section (total of 67)? 

Im asking this because I am very confused. I visited a local consultant and he said that "you CANT apply at all if you are not equal to Canadian Bachelor, even if you get full points in language, exp and age." 

If this is true then why CIC giving points for high school diploma or post secondary high school diploma of 1 and 2 years?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

...



> Hello guys,
> 
> I have 2 yrs degree after high school (total 14 yrs of education) and WES ECA wil give me 19 points for this, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Incidentally, coming to Canada isn't going to be any easier than the difficulties you had in trying to get into Australia 3 years ago... if the Australians evaluated your Commerce degree at the "Associates" level, WES will likely assess it similarly.

Also, the Accounting field in Canada is regulated and if you want to find work in Canada, you will have to become licensed. With an Associate's level degree, you'll have to go back and upgrade to Canadian bachelor degree standard and take some certification courses before you can find work.


----------



## eddypk (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow thanks for detailed answer. But I still have some questions based on your answers.

1.
According to CIC website; there are 19 points for 
Canadian post-secondary degree or diploma for a two-year program, or equal. 
That means 14 years of education, right? 2 years diploma after high school. OR I am misinterpreting it?

What is equivalence level of 14 years of education in Canada, if it is done from a institute that WES recognize?

2.
I understand that 67 is minimum criteria to apply in the pool and that does not guarantee anything. But there are other options like Provincial Nominations or Find a Job to boost your points or chances. I will get a job ? PNP or not, thats a different question, but there is no harm in trying or applying, right?


----------



## eddypk (Jul 8, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Incidentally, coming to Canada isn't going to be any easier than the difficulties you had in trying to get into Australia 3 years ago... if the Australians evaluated your Commerce degree at the "Associates" level, WES will likely assess it similarly.
> 
> Also, the Accounting field in Canada is regulated and if you want to find work in Canada, you will have to become licensed. With an Associate's level degree, you'll have to go back and upgrade to Canadian bachelor degree standard and take some certification courses before you can find work.



Yes, I was applying to Asutralia 3 years ago. But WES/Canada do give points even if you are not canadian graduate. THe door is still open unlike AUstralia, where they shut all doors if you are not equal to their graduates.

Im not working as accountant any more. I changed my career 3.5 years ago, I am now working as Manager production in manufacturing company.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow thanks for detailed answer. But I still have some questions based on your answers.

1.
According to CIC website; there are 19 points for 
Canadian post-secondary degree or diploma for a two-year program, or equal. 
That means 14 years of education, right? 2 years diploma after high school. OR I am misinterpreting it?

Your 2 year degree from Pakistan *might* get an equivalency to a 2 year diploma/Associate's Degree but _you *won't*_ get credit for a BA in Commerce - ever. 

A BA in Commerce from a Canadian university requires _4 years_ of study, not 2.

What is equivalence level of 14 years of education in Canada, if it is done from a institute that WES recognize?

An _Associate's Degree_, just like in Australia.



2.
I understand that 67 is minimum criteria to apply in the pool and that does not guarantee anything. But there are other options like Provincial Nominations or Find a Job to boost your points or chances. I will get a job ? PNP or not, thats a different question, but there is no harm in trying or applying, right?

With an Associate's Degree, your chances of getting a job as a "Manager production in manufacturing" is very _*un *_likely. Most, if not all managerial roles in Canada require a Bachelor's degree _as a minimum_ and even at that, you'll not likely get invited to interview without an MBA or a Bachelor's degree and years and years of experience (more than the 3.5 years you have).

You could probably get a job in Canada, but it _won't_ be as an Accountant or in a managerial position like the one you currently have and it very possibly won't be a qualifying job (i.e. there's a chance that the job offer won't qualify for Express Entry)... this is nothing personal against you but rather just how it works for people moving between countries when their skills and experience don't equal. I have over a decade experience as a Pharmacy Technican in Canada (including 2 years in a British run hospital in the Caribbean), but since the UK doesn't recognise my Canadian training and work experience, I would have to start again from the beginning (take retraining and upgrading courses) in order to work in the UK, and as such I've had to find employment in other occupations.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

eddypk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have 2 yrs degree after high school (total 14 yrs of education) and WES ECA wil give me 19 points for this, right?


That won't count for much here as you cannot get a two year degree in Canada. Our degrees are three or four years long. Your Pakistani education is simply not up to the same standards as a Canadian education.





> If this is true then why CIC giving points for high school diploma or post secondary high school diploma of 1 and 2 years?


Post secondary high school diploma? High school is secondary school so post secondary is college or university - it is impossible to have a post secondary high school diploma.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

eddypk said:


> Wow thanks for detailed answer. But I still have some questions based on your answers.
> 
> 1.
> According to CIC website; there are 19 points for
> ...


Fourteen years? No, it means what it says - a two year diploma. There are no two year degrees in Canada.




> What is equivalence level of 14 years of education in Canada, if it is done from a institute that WES recognize?



Stop talking about the number of years, those are irrelevant here. If you are asking about immigration to Canada use terms that are relevant in Canada, not terms that are relevant in Pakistan. What matters here are the qualifications one earns (high school diploma, college diploma, bachelor's degree, master's degree, etc.).


----------



## SSweetSalt (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a bachelors of Business and IT (Honors),the degree was of four years originally but also with an option to be completed in 3 years (Summers Inclusive) without compromising the course content and credit hours. I also holds the letter mentioning the same from the university...

Will my Honors degree be evaluated as per the standards for Canadian Bachelors Degree?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

SSweetSalt said:


> I have a bachelors of Business and IT (Honors),the degree was of four years originally but also with an option to be completed in 3 years (Summers Inclusive) without compromising the course content and credit hours. I also holds the letter mentioning the same from the university...
> 
> Will my Honors degree be evaluated as per the standards for Canadian Bachelors Degree?


You will have to have it assessed by WES to find out for sure. 

None of us here _on an anonymous website not affiliated with the Government of Canada or WES_ can tell you what your qualification will be assessed as being equivalent to in Canada, as we are not the ones who will be doing the assessment..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SSweetSalt said:


> I have a bachelors of Business and IT (Honors),the degree was of four years originally but also with an option to be completed in 3 years (Summers Inclusive) without compromising the course content and credit hours. I also holds the letter mentioning the same from the university...


Completing a four year degree in less than four years won't matter, what matters is that all required courses were taken. I did my Bachelor's in less than four years at a Canadian university and that made no difference when applying to graduate school. 




> Will my Honors degree be evaluated as per the standards for Canadian Bachelors Degree?



It depends where you got it and the quality of the school. The education system in Pakistan is simply not up to Canadian standards - our system is far better, and far harder, than Pakistan's. So even though you did a four year degree the school at which you did it might not be up to our standards.


----------

